# Halloween



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

trovo davvero ridicolo festeggiarlo.
invece ormai sento un sacco di gente che si organizza per cene e feste a tema.
ma che ce ne cala a noi di una festa americana?
un pò di anni fa dei luridi bambini che chiedevano i dolcetti  mi hanno zozzato di uova e farina la porta solo perchè non gli ho manco aperto.
era in corso una cena romantica che è finita a pulire la porta da albume farina e schiuma da barba  

	
	
		
		
	


	




cmq...posso capire i bimbi stolti..ma i grande che lo festeggiano a fare?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)




----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


che commento del cavolo è??
lo festeggi tu?
ti vesti da streghetta e vai alle porte dei vicini a dire dolcetto o scherzetto?
parla!!
parla ..........


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> trovo davvero ridicolo festeggiarlo.
> invece ormai sento un sacco di gente che si organizza per cene e feste a tema.
> ma che ce ne cala a noi di una festa americana?
> un pò di anni fa dei luridi bambini che chiedevano i dolcetti mi hanno zozzato di uova e farina la porta solo perchè non gli ho manco aperto.
> ...


 concordo
festa ridicola e pure un p'o macabra
la solita americanata importata in europa cosi tanto x moda.....


----------



## tatitati (27 Ottobre 2008)

'starda... 
è la sera migliore per me.. è pure luna crescente... sera di riti e fattucchiere.. stai scherzando vero brugolì?


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> 'starda...
> è la sera migliore per me.. è pure luna crescente... sera di riti e fattucchiere.. stai scherzando vero brugolì?


no.
10 anni fa lo festeggiavi?
fra poco festeggieremo pure l'independence day


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che commento del cavolo è??
> lo festeggi tu?
> ti vesti da streghetta e vai alle porte dei vicini a dire dolcetto o scherzetto?
> parla!!
> parla ..........


volevo scrivere che di questo tred m'interessa come del raffreddore dell'impiegato dell'ufficio di fianco ma mi sembrava poco gentile 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Comunque anch'io la trovo una minchiata questa festa solo commerciale.
E' che oggi pur di non fare un casso e divertirsi s'inventerebbero qualsiasi festa


----------



## Old ASTRA (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> volevo scrivere che di questo tred m'interessa come del raffreddore dell'impiegato dell'ufficio di fianco ma mi sembrava poco gentile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Concordo... 
io il 31 ottobre ho sempre festeggiato, ma solo perchè è il compleanno del mio ex (da ieri) ragazzo... mi sa che quest'anno gli porto il regalo (che ho già comprato) e poi me ne vedo a nanna presto!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Ottobre 2008)

festeggiare halloween rientra nella logica dello scimmiottamento (fatto pure male) del mondo anglosassone, siamo proprio ridicoli.


----------



## tatitati (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> no.
> 10 anni fa lo festeggiavi?
> fra poco festeggieremo pure l'independence day


 
da sempre bimba da buona strega quale sono al di là della festa  americana. ha origini antiche celtiche quindi... è sera di magia. i vivi parlano coi morti e aggiungono un posto a tavola per loro.. fai tu...
casa mia è fantastica ad halloween.. un sentiero di lumini  accesi per segnalare la via.. ragnatele sul cancello lapidi e pipstrelli ragni e zucche.. 
un cerhcio magico e dalle unidici alla mezza si lavora..
se avete richieste di riti fate pure.
nemmeno io scherzo  brugolì.


----------



## La Lupa (27 Ottobre 2008)

Ma... in realtà è affatto una festa americana!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' una delle più antiche e forse la più importante tra le feste pagane del nostro continente.

Significava l'arrivo definitivo dell'inverno.
Il saluto e la messa a riposo di tutte le attività legate alla terra.

Il momento di raccolta è concluso e occorre porre a riparo le provviste per il sonno invernale.

Il fatto che poi sia stata trasformata in quello che è (a parte l'immagine tutta americana...) è che la notte del 31 ottobre è individuata come la notte in cui il mondo dei vivi e quello degli spiriti ha il confine più labile.


----------



## tatitati (27 Ottobre 2008)

esatto


----------



## La Lupa (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> no.
> 10 anni fa lo festeggiavi?
> fra poco festeggieremo pure l'independence day


Pensa invece che 200 anni fa, festeggiavamo la Calenda.
500 anni fa, festeggiavamo la Calenda.

Basterebbe girare la frittata per sentirsi un pò meno scimmie.

Tra parentesi... è una di quelle feste che la Chiesa cattolica apostolica romana poco è riuscita a piegare ai propri scopi (a differenza di altre).

Sì... i santi... i morti... ma non è che abbia avuto molta presa.
Forse perchè è troppo sulla stessa energia che ispirava i sabba druidi (cioè il confine assottigliato tra i due mondi) per averne cancellato il ricordo.


----------



## Old mirtilla (27 Ottobre 2008)

Anch'io la trovo una trovata commerciale ...e scusate il gioco di parole!!

E più si va avanti peggio è..... chi ha dei figli più o meno dell'età della mia capisce cosa intendo....


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> trovo davvero ridicolo festeggiarlo.
> invece ormai sento un sacco di gente che si organizza per cene e feste a tema.
> ma che ce ne cala a noi di una festa americana?
> un pò di anni fa dei luridi bambini che chiedevano i dolcetti mi hanno zozzato di uova e farina la porta solo perchè non gli ho manco aperto.
> ...


 

Quoto. Non mi dice niente, anche se esco a bere qualcosa con gli amici...


----------



## tatitati (27 Ottobre 2008)

mah.. feste celtiche antichissime. si può anche non capirle ma paragonarle a quella americana mi sa di bestiemmia...


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> mah.. feste celtiche antichissime. si può anche non capirle ma paragonarle a quella americana mi sa di bestiemmia...


 
Hai ragione ma purtroppo è in questo modo che è stata ripresa. Vetrine piene di costumi a tema, zucche ovunque ed un copiare gli usi oltre oceano davvero inopportuno. Riprendiamo il nostro modo di festeggiare piuttosto


----------



## tatitati (27 Ottobre 2008)

quel che ha scritto lupa io lo condivido.. ripartiamo da lì.. è una festa della terra e i suoi frutti.. sono bellissime le feste celtiche..


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... in realtà è affatto una festa americana!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 questo in origini antichissime 
nell'era moderna e' una festa tipicamente americana (statunitense x essere precisi) 
anche xche come si festeggia halloween attualmente lo si puo catalogare come una moderna celebrazione che nulla a che vedere con le usanze celtiche che crearono tale ricorrenza come hai detto tu x celebrare l'arrivo dell'inverno


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> quel che ha scritto lupa io lo condivido.. ripartiamo da lì.. è una festa della terra e i suoi frutti.. sono bellissime le feste celtiche..


io non lo sapevo.
Detta così mi garba di molto.
In pratica gli zombi ci sfiorano col ditino??
dai era una cazzata.
Bella l'idea dell'inverno e della terra.


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non lo sapevo.
> Detta così mi garba di molto.
> In pratica gli zombi ci sfiorano col ditino??
> dai era una cazzata.
> Bella l'idea dell'inverno e della terra.


ha ragione alexandro.
qui si limita (almeno a milano) ad un'ulteriore scusa per mascherarsi, sbronzarsi e andare a rompere i coglioni alla gente


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Ottobre 2008)

halloween è diventata come tutte le altre feste (religiose o no), una grande baracca commerciale.... vedi la vendita delle zucche e dei costumi, s.valentino è la festa della perugina e della pupa, l'8 marzo e il 2 novembre la festa dei fiorai, natale la festa di tutti i commercianti... senza dimenticare festa del papà, della mamma e DEI NONNI!!!!?!? insomma, chi la piglia nel cu*o è sempre il comune mortale che si trova, suo malgrado, nel vortice di queste inutili feste...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> halloween è diventata come tutte le altre feste (religiose o no), una grande baracca commerciale.... vedi la vendita delle zucche e dei costumi, s.valentino è la festa della perugina e della pupa, l'8 marzo e il 2 novembre la festa dei fiorai, natale la festa di tutti i commercianti... senza *dimenticare festa del papà, della mamma e DEI NONNI!!!!?!? insomma, chi la piglia nel cu*o è sempre il comune mortale che si trova, suo malgrado, nel vortice di queste inutili feste...*


c'è anche l'opzione di fottersene e non festeggiarle nè??


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'è anche l'opzione di fottersene e non festeggiarle nè??


se hai 5 ragazzini che ti sporcano la porta di uova e farina perchè nn gli dai il dolcetto cosa fai?
oltre a impiccarli intendo..


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> se hai 5 ragazzini che ti sporcano la porta di uova e farina perchè nn gli dai il dolcetto cosa fai?
> oltre a impiccarli intendo..


direi che può bastare..a meno che non ti piaccia fare le cose per bene e li seppellisci  in giardino


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> direi che può bastare..a meno che non ti piaccia fare le cose per bene e li seppellisci in giardino


 
non ci sono abbastanza alberi..


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> se hai 5 ragazzini che ti sporcano la porta di uova e farina perchè nn gli dai il dolcetto cosa fai?


tiri loro un pitale di urina!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















(miiii, che linguaggio arcaico ed erudito!!!!)


----------



## La Lupa (27 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> halloween è diventata come tutte le altre feste (religiose o no), una grande baracca commerciale.... vedi la vendita delle zucche e dei costumi, s.valentino è la festa della perugina e della pupa, l'8 marzo e il 2 novembre la festa dei fiorai, natale la festa di tutti i commercianti... senza dimenticare festa del papà, della mamma e DEI NONNI!!!!?!? insomma, chi la piglia nel cu*o è sempre il comune mortale che si trova, suo malgrado, nel vortice di queste inutili feste...


Per quello se magari fossimo un pò più consci della nostra vera storia aboccheremmo meno a certe cazzate.

Già che ci sono non disturberei troppo i druidi... in fin dei conti il nostro paganesimo fu bello ricco e fantasioso.


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> se hai 5 ragazzini che ti sporcano la porta di uova e farina perchè nn gli dai il dolcetto cosa fai?
> oltre a impiccarli intendo..


In America non mi e' mai successo ... fuori ogni porta c'e' una luce, se e' accesa vuol dire: Bussate che vi sara' dato ... se invece e' spenta nessuno ti ca-ga e vanno oltre.

Ste schifezze capitano solo qui da noi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> In America non mi e' mai successo ... fuori ogni porta c'e' una luce, se e' accesa vuol dire: Bussate che vi sara' dato ... se invece e' spenta nessuno ti ca-ga e vanno oltre.
> 
> Ste schifezze capitano solo qui da noi
> 
> ...


ti dico solo che quella sera avevo a cena un tipo con il quale avevo un flirt virtuale da quasi 3  mesi.
abbiam passato metà serata a pulire le uova e l'altra a slinguazzare sentendo fuori i bambini barbari che distruggevano il pianerottolo.
quando ho aperto la porta era un massacro.
non è covvetto..


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti dico solo che quella sera avevo a cena un tipo con il quale avevo un flirt virtuale da quasi 3  mesi.
> abbiam passato metà serata a pulire le uova e l'altra a slinguazzare sentendo fuori i bambini barbari che distruggevano il pianerottolo.
> quando ho aperto la porta era un massacro.
> non è covvetto..


Hanno stravisato il vero senso della festa qui da noi


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'è anche l'opzione di fottersene e non festeggiarle nè??


infatti è quello che faccio, però si è bombardati comunque!


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hanno stravisato il vero senso della festa qui da noi


quest'anno ho pensato di iniettare con una siringa del guttalax nei gianduiotti.
e poi distribuirli come simpatico scherzetto a questi adorabili frugoletti


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quest'anno ho pensato di iniettare con una siringa del guttalax nei gianduiotti.
> e poi distribuirli come simpatico scherzetto a questi adorabili frugoletti


Crudelia!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   sei crudele verso i loro genitori che se li devono sorbire alle prese con le cagarelle


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Crudelia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ma gli stessi genitori li sguinzagliano nei pianerottoli ad imbrattare le case.
guarda...ho giusto 2 etti di gianduiotti torinese portati dal ganzo.
mi manca solo il guttalax...


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma gli stessi genitori li sguinzagliano nei pianerottoli ad imbrattare le case.
> guarda...ho giusto 2 etti di gianduiotti torinese portati dal ganzo.
> mi manca solo il guttalax...



eccoti accontentata


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

se vogliono i dolcetti io chi sono per non darglieli??


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> se vogliono i dolcetti *io chi sono *per non darglieli??


Un angelo!


----------



## La Lupa (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti dico solo che quella sera avevo a cena un tipo con il quale avevo un flirt virtuale da quasi 3 mesi.
> abbiam passato metà serata a pulire le uova e l'altra a slinguazzare sentendo fuori i bambini barbari che distruggevano il pianerottolo.
> quando ho aperto la porta era un massacro.
> non è covvetto..


No ma... scusa un pò... ma lì da voi girano i bambini a chiedere i dolcetti come negli states????


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No ma... scusa un pò... ma lì da voi girano i bambini a chiedere i dolcetti come negli states????


orde di bambini truccati come mostriciattoli.
vengono suonano e siccome sentono le voci in casa si incazzano se non apri e non distribuisci dolcetti.
se no perchè mi ero incazzata tanto ????


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> orde di bambini truccati come mostriciattoli.
> vengono suonano e siccome sentono le voci in casa si incazzano se non apri e non distribuisci dolcetti.
> se no perchè mi ero incazzata tanto ????


e tu aprigli, innaffiali d'acqua bollente e urla:

SCHERZETTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e tu aprigli, innaffiali d'acqua bollente e urla:
> 
> SCHERZETTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


così mi bagno il pianerottolo.
no, preferisco i gianduiotti aromatizzati


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> così mi bagno il pianerottolo.
> no, preferisco i gianduiotti aromatizzati


bollire un moccioso non ha prezzo.
Per la pulizia del pianerottolo c'è mastercard


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bollire un moccioso non ha prezzo.
> Per la pulizia del pianerottolo c'è mastercard


bollire??
dei teneri frugoletti avidi di dolci?
ma come ti viene in mente ??


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Ottobre 2008)

Che crudeltà...


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Che crudeltà...


bimbi e grulli chi li ha fatti se li trastulli


----------



## Old Lineadombra (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> trovo davvero ridicolo festeggiarlo.
> invece ormai sento un sacco di gente che si organizza per cene e feste a tema.
> ma che ce ne cala a noi di una festa americana?
> un pò di anni fa dei luridi bambini che chiedevano i dolcetti mi hanno zozzato di uova e farina la porta solo perchè non gli ho manco aperto.
> ...


 
Vero, non ce ne cala alcunchè, anzi, propongo di schiaffeggiare i luridi bambini. L'unica cosa bella è che le signore si vestono da streghe scoscione ed è tutto un belvedere.


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Vero, non ce ne cala alcunchè, anzi, propongo di schiaffeggiare i luridi bambini. L'unica cosa bella è che le signore si vestono da streghe *scoscione ed è tutto un belvedere*.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


 
Perchè mi smartelli???? Non ho mica parlato di mignotte.


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Perchè mi smartelli???? Non ho mica parlato di mignotte.


ma avresti voluto sai????? 
ti  conosco mascherina!!


----------



## Old Lineadombra (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma avresti voluto sai?????
> ti conosco mascherina!!
















  ..... però, chiariamo la differenzaq fra la m.i.g.n.o.t.t.a. e la strega scosciona. Possiamo farlo tranquillamente, come abbiamo fatto con i pompetti.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> trovo davvero ridicolo festeggiarlo.
> invece ormai sento un sacco di gente che si organizza per cene e feste a tema.
> ma che ce ne cala a noi di una festa americana?
> un pò di anni fa dei luridi bambini che chiedevano i dolcetti mi hanno zozzato di uova e farina la porta solo perchè non gli ho manco aperto.
> ...


 
molto a fatica ammetto che stavolta sono totalmente in accordo con te.


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> ..... Possiamo farlo tranquillamente, come abbiamo fatto con i pompetti.


pacatamente?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> pacatamente?


 
Anche rumorosamente.


----------



## brugola (27 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Anche rumorosamente.


eh no!!! mi prendi in giro..


----------



## Old Lineadombra (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh no!!! mi prendi in giro..


 
Assolutamente, blandamente e anche un po'....pacatamente.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> trovo davvero ridicolo festeggiarlo.
> invece ormai sento un sacco di gente che si organizza per cene e feste a tema.
> ma che ce ne cala a noi di una festa americana?
> un pò di anni fa dei luridi bambini che chiedevano i dolcetti mi hanno zozzato di uova e farina la porta solo perchè non gli ho manco aperto.
> ...


 Halloween è la festa dell'anno nuovo dei Celti, quindi proprio la _nostra _festa, sempre che si ritiene che abbiamo in comune un sacco di cose con il popolo scomparso e più famoso dopo gli Atlanti.

La Chiesa si è appropriata della festa, istituendo Tutti i Santi, con successivo abbattimento della gioia pazza con Tutti i Morti il giorno dopo. Bellissima trovata. Ho sempre ammirato il buon senso della gente che si ha inventata questa sequenza di feste.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma nonostante tutto, l'anno nuovo Celtico indica la fine della stagione calda, e l'inizio della fredda, che il più delle volte è azzeccatissimo.


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> trovo davvero ridicolo festeggiarlo.
> invece ormai sento un sacco di gente che si organizza per cene e feste a tema.
> ma che ce ne cala a noi di una festa americana?
> un pò di anni fa dei luridi bambini che chiedevano i dolcetti mi hanno zozzato di uova e farina la porta solo perchè non gli ho manco aperto.
> ...


Perchè il giorno dopo è festa e vanno nei locali alla moda. In realtà mica lo festeggiano. E' un'occasione come un'altra di andare a far baldoria.
A questa festa commerciale ho dato pure io il mio contributo. 3 anni fa con la Tachi ci eravamo comprati una zucca vera e abbiamo fatto la faccia con la candela dentro..era venuta mica male. Ma è stato un lavoro abbastanza faticoso. Quest'anno ci siamo presi quella già fatta  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> trovo davvero ridicolo festeggiarlo.
> invece ormai sento un sacco di gente che si organizza per cene e feste a tema.
> ma che ce ne cala a noi di una festa americana?
> un pò di anni fa dei luridi bambini che chiedevano i dolcetti mi hanno zozzato di uova e farina la porta solo perchè non gli ho manco aperto.
> ...


Io per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere vado nelle langhe alla fiera del tartufo!


----------



## tatitati (28 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non lo sapevo.
> Detta così mi garba di molto.
> In pratica gli zombi ci sfiorano col ditino??
> dai era una cazzata.
> Bella l'idea dell'inverno e della terra.


 
io preparo un posto anche per i morti, a cena intendo.. è insolito ma divertente


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere vado nelle langhe alla fiera del tartufo!


ma di già? dove vai? nell'astigiano?
io l'ho già mangiato ma un week endino ce lo rifarei volentieri


----------



## Old Lineadombra (28 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> io preparo un posto anche per i morti, a cena intendo.. è insolito ma divertente


Bello.


----------



## Old geisha (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> trovo davvero ridicolo festeggiarlo.
> invece ormai sento un sacco di gente che si organizza per cene e feste a tema.
> ma che ce ne cala a noi di una festa americana?
> un pò di anni fa dei luridi bambini che chiedevano i dolcetti mi hanno zozzato di uova e farina la porta solo perchè non gli ho manco aperto.
> ...


stai zitta tesoro per venerdì ho da tenere a bada quattro belve........ che il signore abbia pietà di me e del mio cane!!!!!


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> stai zitta tesoro per venerdì ho da tenere a bada quattro belve........ che il signore abbia pietà di me e del mio cane!!!!!


ma non puoi sguinzagliarli in cerca di dolcetti?
se li mandi da me ho dei gianduiotti torinesi che sono una favola


----------



## Old geisha (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma non puoi sguinzagliarli in cerca di dolcetti?
> se li mandi da me ho dei gianduiotti torinesi che sono una favola


okkei ma attenta quattro belve assatanate eh!!!!!!


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> okkei ma attenta quattro belve assatanate eh!!!!!!


 
4 gianduiotti e te li restituisco dimagriti di 2 kiletti e molto pallidini..
ma vivi!!


----------



## tatitati (28 Ottobre 2008)

io farò le ricettine che ho postato..


----------



## Old giulia (28 Ottobre 2008)

*Samhain*

E' arrivato anche per me (spritualmente) il Capodanno.
Non conosco il vostro credo, il tipo di religione a cui appartenete... ma vi auguro un buon Samhain .
Che possa essere per tutti voi un nuovo Anno.


----------



## Nordica (28 Ottobre 2008)

*per gli utenti*

A Samhain si celebrava il Capodanno celtico, e poichè il freddo era dominio di Cailleach, i rituali riguardavano il mondo dei morti, attraverso divinazione e narrazione di storie.


----------



## Old giulia (28 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> A Samhain si celebrava il Capodanno celtico, e poichè il freddo era dominio di Cailleach, i rituali riguardavano il mondo dei morti, attraverso divinazione e narrazione di storie.


 
Senza scomodare i celti irlandesi, per chi vuole approfondire il significatodel la festa di halloween (Samhain) , sempre dal sito da cui tu hai fatto copia-incolla, consiglio di scaricare il documento .pdf  disponibile in questa pagina:

http://www.celticworld.it/pilot.php?cl=2&ip=112&iv=112&im=224


----------



## Old giulia (28 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> io preparo un posto anche per i morti, a cena intendo.. è insolito ma divertente


Non è per niente "insolito"...


----------



## Old giulia (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ha ragione alexandro.
> qui si limita (almeno a milano) ad un'ulteriore scusa per mascherarsi, sbronzarsi e andare a rompere i coglioni alla gente


Non solo questo, voi milanesi, Al Castello Sforzesco il 24/25/26 ottobre avete potuto vedere qualcosa di diverso, per chi se le perso, questo è il sito:

http://www.capodannoceltico.com/default_1.asp


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> trovo davvero ridicolo festeggiarlo.
> invece ormai sento un sacco di gente che si organizza per cene e feste a tema.
> ma che ce ne cala a noi di una festa americana?
> un pò di anni fa dei luridi bambini che chiedevano i dolcetti mi hanno zozzato di uova e farina la porta solo perchè non gli ho manco aperto.
> ...


 Quoto.


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto.


e io quoto chi quota


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> e io quoto chi quota


a me sta sul chez pure il carnevale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

La festa celtica mi interessa come mi interessano tutte le tradizioni ..il 2 a Milano presso il PIME c'è la Festa della luce, indiana.


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me sta sul chez pure il carnevale


pure a me. 

Secondo me è una festa che apprezzi da bambino.. o forse sono io ad essere per davvero fuori dal tunnel del divertimento..


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> pure a me.
> 
> Secondo me è una festa che apprezzi da bambino.. o forse sono io ad essere per davvero fuori dal tunnel del divertimento..


ma sai che pure da bimba non mi piaceva??
sarà che le mie amiche avevano sempre il vestito da fata turchina e a me mia madre lo faceva con robe vecchie tipo vagabonde


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sai che pure da bimba non mi piaceva??
> sarà che le mie amiche avevano sempre il vestito da fata turchina e a me mia madre lo faceva con robe vecchie tipo vagabonde








































Prima rido poi spiego.
Senza offesa, ma a te da fatina non ti ci vedo.
Mi viene in mente che a mia figlia avevo fatto fare un bel vestito da fatina e lei era una bambina proprio a modino e camminava graziosamente. L'anno successivo si è fatta un altro travestimento e il vestito da fatina l'ha passato a una sua amica vivacissima che si tirava su la gonnaper correre creando un contrasto esilarante.
Ecco io ti ...vi immagino bambine di quel tipo...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Prima rido poi spiego.
> Senza offesa, ma a te da fatina non ti ci vedo.
> Mi viene in mente che a mia figlia avevo fatto fare un bel vestito da fatina e lei era una bambina proprio a modino e camminava graziosamente. L'anno successivo si è fatta un altro travestimento e il vestito da fatina l'ha passato a una sua amica vivacissima che si tirava su la gonnaper correre creando un contrasto esilarante.
> Ecco io ti ...vi immagino bambine di quel tipo...
















 guarda che da bambina ero un angelo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque io andavo matta per il vestito della coccinella


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Prima rido poi spiego.
> *Senza offesa, ma a te da fatina non ti ci vedo.*
> Mi viene in mente che a mia figlia avevo fatto fare un bel vestito da fatina e lei era una bambina proprio a modino e camminava graziosamente. L'anno successivo si è fatta un altro travestimento e il vestito da fatina l'ha passato a una sua amica vivacissima che si tirava su la gonnaper correre creando un contrasto esilarante.
> Ecco io ti ...vi immagino bambine di quel tipo...

























come minimo avrebbe infilato la bacchetta magica in un'occhio a qualcuno!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che da bambina ero un angelo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Io durante l'infanzia sono stata travestita da spazzacamino a quattro anni o meno, da mia madre, ma neppure lo ricordo poi ho sempre avuto l'influenza fino alla quinta quando ho deciso di travestirmi da indiano, ma mia madre ha deciso che sarei stata una squaw anche se a me non andava l'idea di mastcare pelli di bisonte e avrei preferito tirare frecce...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Da adulta ho odiato tutte le feste a tema, ma con i bambini è bello studiare insieme come travestirsi e costruire travestimenti e maschere ...basta non fare alcuna sfilata ...escluso dentro scuola in prima e ...andare a dar fastidio a quelli di quinta...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> come minimo avrebbe infilato la bacchetta magica in un'occhio a qualcuno!


per fortuna hai scritto in un occhio!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per fortuna hai scritto in un occhio!!


beh.. eri pur sempre una bimba..


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> beh.. eri pur sempre una bimba..
















   sì, quella dell'esorcista


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> trovo davvero ridicolo festeggiarlo.
> invece ormai sento un sacco di gente che si organizza per cene e feste a tema.
> ma che ce ne cala a noi di una festa americana?
> un pò di anni fa dei luridi bambini che chiedevano i dolcetti mi hanno zozzato di uova e farina la porta solo perchè non gli ho manco aperto.
> ...


devono cercare un pretesto quando non servirebbe ...potenza del consumismo..la gente si è bevuta la zucca.


----------



## tatitati (29 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Senza scomodare i celti irlandesi, per chi vuole approfondire il significatodel la festa di halloween (Samhain) , sempre dal sito da cui tu hai fatto copia-incolla, consiglio di scaricare il documento .pdf disponibile in questa pagina:
> 
> http://www.celticworld.it/pilot.php?cl=2&ip=112&iv=112&im=224


 
sorella


----------



## Old belledejour (29 Ottobre 2008)

Halloween è la festa più ridicola che c'è.
Halloween è la festa più ridicola che c'è.
Halloween è la festa più ridicola che c'è.

Detto ciò perchè il forum ha la grafica a tema che me lo fa ricordare sempre?


----------



## Old giulia (29 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Halloween è la festa più ridicola che c'è.
> Halloween è la festa più ridicola che c'è.
> Halloween è la festa più ridicola che c'è.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old giulia (29 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> sorella


Interessa anche a te il mondo dei celti?


----------



## tatitati (29 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Non è per niente "insolito"...


 
non lo è infatti, per me per lo meno..  è una bella abitudine


----------



## tatitati (29 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Interessa anche a te il mondo dei celti?


 
yess. sono nata come wicca...


----------



## Old belledejour (29 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> belledejour ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Halloween è la festa più ridicola che c'è.
> ...


----------

